# kedilerle aynı sayıda köpekler var



## Arabus

Hello,

Is _-le_ in this sentence necessary?

_kedilerle aynı sayıda köpekler var_

Can we say:

_"kediler aynı sayıda köpekler var"_

Also, is _-da_ in _sayıda _necessary?

Thanks,


----------



## stardom

hi,

 "le, originally, ile " means in english "with" you can say: "kediler ve köpekler aynı sayıda" 
it will be better


----------



## Black4blue

Arabus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is _-le_ in this sentence necessary?
> 
> _kedilerle aynı sayıda köpekler var_
> 
> Can we say:
> 
> _"kediler aynı sayıda köpekler var"_
> 
> Also, is _-da_ in _sayıda _necessary?
> 
> Thanks,


 
I can't explain why, but both of them are necessary.


----------



## Eline0909

_aynı= same_
_sayı= number_
_aynı sayı= same number_
_aynı sayıda= as many as (actually "the same number as")_


----------



## Arabus

Eline0909 said:


> _aynı= same_
> _sayı= number_
> _aynı sayı= same number_
> _aynı sayıda= as many as (actually "the same number as")_



Thank you, this is very helpful. Does that mean that  _-le_ is not part of the formula?


----------



## Black4blue

Yeah, the word *aynı(same)* is used with the word *ile(with).* Like in English, the word *same* is used with the word *as.*
Example:
*Benim evim seninkiyle aynı.*
*My house is the same as yours.*


----------



## Arabus

Thanks....


----------



## Eline0909

kedilerle aynı sayıda köpekler var= kedilerle köpeklerin sayısı aynı= kedi ve köpeklerin sayısı aynı= ne kadar kedi varsa o kadar da köpek var

...so the above sentences have exactly the same meaning.

"kedilerle aynı sayıda köpekler var" ...so the exact translation to turkish would be:

cat-s-with (=kedi-ler-le), same number as (=aynı sayıda), dog-s (=köpek-ler), _there are (=var)_

You can actually explain the -le=ile (=with) in this sentence implicitly *compared with* even if the word compared is not there


----------

